# Need help with HID's



## KHILADI (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys, here is the story.. I have installed 3 hid kits hi, low and fogs with wiring harness to eliminate the flckring. 55w for low&hi and 35w fogs. It has been running for past year now without any problems. I have DLR as low beam and I have light switch on auto. Now here is the problem.. past few weeks I have when I am driving at night some times my both low beam turns off and few min or sec later it turns on and some times it happens with my fogs too.. I have noticed that some times when I drive over lil bumps on roads fogs goes off then turns on..Also as I said earlier I have DLR as low beams some times in day time it turns off then turns on. when I unlock the car in evening and switch being on auto some times I have also noticed that either low beams or the fogs are off then before or after start driving they come on.. I hope I have explained my problem with enough details. Please help me with this.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## KHILADI (May 28, 2009)

O wow this many members and hardly any views to my post with no solutions for the problem that I am having..


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Well it could be something wrong with the auto headlight circuitry, mine have an issue where the relays will turn on and off constantly. From everything I've read, HIDs should not be used with the DRL or the Auto setting as it will over tax the ballasts and shorten their lives. Now if you bought eBay retrofit kits then it's really hard to say how long the cheap ballasts will last even under perfect conditions, so there's probably a good chance the ballasts are giving out. This is just my 2 cents, I'm no expert on HIDs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

X-Ravin said:


> Well it could be something wrong with the auto headlight circuitry, mine have an issue where the relays will turn on and off constantly. From everything I've read, HIDs should not be used with the DRL or the Auto setting as it will over tax the ballasts and shorten their lives. Now if you bought eBay retrofit kits then it's really hard to say how long the cheap ballasts will last even under perfect conditions, so there's probably a good chance the ballasts are giving out. This is just my 2 cents, I'm no expert on HIDs.


I would say the samething too. Not to many people have HID's on their car.


----------



## IKanKerr (Oct 19, 2010)

check your grounds mine did this in my SRT and my ground had came loose


----------

